# East Snowfields 5/25/2008



## roark (May 26, 2008)

Met up with riverc0il to take advantage of the auto road being open and get some slacker turns in on the East Snowfields of Mount Washington.

Stellar, bluebird day (I'm burned even though I applied sunscreen 3x during the day). The T4T folks created a fun and welcoming scene setting up camp up top. Ran into awf170 who turn a run with us before heading over to the great gulf side. First runs found some smooth butter turns, with traffic (maybe 75-100 folks there during the day I'd guess) chunking it up a bit later on.

Some pics:
awf170:






riverc0il:










cog smoke looking back up:





Boot ladder:


----------



## roark (May 26, 2008)

Rime:





Hillmans still looks good:









We found a small, relatively untouched patch a bit further over.
Looking back down:





riv finds some rocks:





but gets rewarded below and opens it up:


----------



## awf170 (May 26, 2008)

Sweet!  Such a nice day.



> (I'm burned even though I applied sunscreen 3x during the day).


I didn't apply any and as a result eating right now really hurts.:dunce:

Edit: I'm drooling... missed the grill by like 30 seconds.


----------



## riverc0il (May 26, 2008)

roark said:
			
		

> I'm burned even though I applied sunscreen 3x during the day


No kidding! I am just glad I remembered to apply sunscreen once after the second run. I should have applied twice as my face is somewhat toasty this morning.



awf170 said:


> I'm drooling... missed the grill by like 30 seconds.


You can't even imagine how good that burger tasted. We were smelling the grill while booting up after our fourth run and drolling the entire climb back up. I am really glad I went with a cooler stocked with burgers and beer. Not normally one to partake in beer while skiing, but it was a really cool atmosphere up there.

I still need to work through the pictures I have in excess of a gross. Here are a few of roark:


----------



## awf170 (May 26, 2008)

Trying to make the east snowfields look flat in your first picture?!  Look at the mountains in the background.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 26, 2008)

looks like an amazing day!  thanks for the pix.  unreal how long the runs still are....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 26, 2008)

nice pictures..serious Stoke!!!!


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 26, 2008)

SUPER SHOTS guys i'm really envious !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Breeze (May 26, 2008)

Great pics from  everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for posting,  y' all, I knew it was going to be a  PARTY up there when the Hawaiian Shirts arrived at the base before 9 AM. 

   DANG!   Ironed and hangered Hawaiian  shirts???? who would have thought? where  did THEY  set up? Is there  more  to come?  Are we missing something?  What OTHER Parties were going on? TAILGATE WHERE?

Roark, 75-100 people  is  close but  a little light on the estimate,  78  vehicles  with visible ski equipment ascended the Road yesterday and the average occupancy was 3 people per vehicle by my reckoning.

Perfect day,  great turn-out, and ...........

thanks to a certain some-one for morning  muffins,  you knew we'd  be busy with "lift tickets".   LOL 


Breeze


----------



## David Metsky (May 27, 2008)

Breeze, were you the gatekeeper that let us in and asked about posting here on AlpineZone?  My photos and video are coming, great day.


----------



## Breeze (May 27, 2008)

Twas I, Dave.  I could  just  TELL that it was going to be a  GREAT  day ! 

Breeze


----------



## David Metsky (May 27, 2008)

I was the guy who parked his car there at the base and went up with the next Subaru, around 8:45.  We had a killer time.


----------



## Breeze (May 27, 2008)

I remember.  I was thinking that  that your group looked well prepared to make it a great time.   
How you got the weather to cooperate so well will be your secret. 

Breeze


----------



## snowmonster (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. I think I put on the summer wax a week too early this. Darn, I miss skiing!


----------



## David Metsky (May 28, 2008)

Yes, it didn't suck.


----------



## Trekchick (May 28, 2008)

Color me Green with envy!
That looks soooooooooo sweeeeeet!


----------



## snowmonster (May 28, 2008)

Ah, screw it! The wax comes off. Am heading up to ski!


----------



## andyzee (May 28, 2008)

snowmonster said:


> Thanks for the pics. I think I put on the summer wax a week too early this. Darn, I miss skiing!


 

You'll never learn, will you?

Sweet pics!


----------



## Breeze (May 28, 2008)

Snowmonster 

really.  You can ski that  stuff  off and refresh. might  be fun to try.  OR  better to try than cry,  You are waiting for  something???????????????? 

Breeze


----------



## David Metsky (May 29, 2008)

Breeze, here are your pix:

Some more photos from the Rockpile

*RR and Mrs RR, our hosts*





*Pat and Seeker, enjoying a brew*





*Seeker's first run, like buttah!*





*This shot sums up the day*





*Rider.Steve, enjoying his run*





*This is Andrew, he's 4 years old*





*NET's Biff climbing with a smile*





*Rob Rox turning with style*





*Back up again*





*Go Sox!*





The rest of the photos are here: http://www.hikethewhites.com/gallery/v/snowfields/


----------



## MonkeyBrook (May 29, 2008)

Awesome pictures, cant believe the amount of snow.  Love the little guy up there, what a troooper.

Anyone have pics from today?  Would love to head up this weekend.


----------



## David Metsky (May 30, 2008)

And some video for you all to enjoy.

 -dave-


----------



## roark (May 30, 2008)

David Metsky said:


> And some video for you all to enjoy.
> 
> -dave-


Nice vid Dave!

Austin: you've probably already seen it, but looks like David got a shot of your 
http://www.hikethewhites.com/gallery/v/snowfields/ar17.jpg.html


----------



## awf170 (May 30, 2008)

roark said:


> Nice vid Dave!
> 
> Austin: you've probably already seen it, but looks like David got a shot of your
> http://www.hikethewhites.com/gallery/v/snowfields/ar17.jpg.html



Heh, sweet.  Yeah, I never saw that before.  Dave sure got some pretty radical pics.


----------



## David Metsky (May 30, 2008)

Here's the sequence:


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 1, 2008)

Sorry folks, but that sequence is not Austin. Clearly, that landing was stuck, so by default, that was almost certainly not awf170.

:beer:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Sorry folks, but that sequence is not Austin. Clearly, that landing was stuck, so by default, that was almost certainly not awf170.
> 
> :beer:



:lol:  Good call Steve!

Nice shots Dave.


----------



## RR (Jun 2, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Sorry folks, but that sequence is not Austin. Clearly, that landing was stuck, so by default, that was almost certainly not awf170.
> 
> :beer:


friends can be soooo harsh


----------

